# FOUND Sr. Male Golden in Honea Path, SC



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There is an email circulating to the Golden Rescue Groups about a Sr. Male that wandered into or was dumped off at a lady's home in Honea Path, SC, which she has named *SCOOTER.* 

I have been in contact with Doreen Howe, gave her some instructions as to what to do to try to locate his owners. She is contacting the area shelter to report him found, will take him to be scanned to see if he is micro chipped, she is also placing an ad on Craigslist, posting him to PETFINDER.COM FOUND section and possibly on other LOST/FOUND sites. 

*I have sent this golden boy's info to the Intake Coordinators with FOOTHILLS GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE and MIDLANDS GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE-these groups are the two closest Rescues.* 

*The first thing Doreen needs to do is try to locate his owners, which both Rescue Groups will ask her to do before they can legally take him into Rescue. She will also need to adhere to the SC County shelter's Hold period for owners to claim him before she can release him to a Rescue Group. *


*Here is Doreen's contact info:*

[email protected]


I am including a few pictures of Scooter.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

That poor baby! He is so skinny. I hope some one claims him or he finds a home.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor guy...it looks like he may have been a stray for awhile. I hope he finds his home.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He does look to be in very rough shape, I'm not so sure he's a Senior either, although the info I've gotten says he is. I don't see any white on his face really, but it's hard to tell with the condition he"s in.

I'm hoping Foothills or Midlands can take him-I know they have been really slammed lately like most of the GR Rescues have been. 

Doreen said in spite of his poor condition, he's a real sweetheart-God Bless him.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> He does look to be in very rough shape, I'm not so sure he's a Senior either, although the info I've gotten says he is. I don't see any white on his face really, but it's hard to tell with the condition he"s in.


His face looks young to me. I'd guess 4 or 5. 

The early white shows up more with red heads. Plus, he looks malnourished and stressed out - plenty reason for a few gray hairs. 

I'm glad this lady rescued him and he seems to be on his way to a happy ending.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks for posting him and contacting the rescues carolinamom! He has such a sweet face. I also would guess him as 5 at the most. It sounds like he's in good hands until he is rescued or his owners are found. Though I think that Doreen mentioned that she thought he had been dumped.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

fostermom said:


> It sounds like he's in good hands until he is rescued or his owners are found. Though I think that Doreen mentioned that she thought he had been dumped.


 
Yes, her email said he either wandered into her yard or had been dumped.

I haven't heard anymore from Doreen nor have I gotten a reply from FOOTHILLS or MIDLANDS yet, not sure if I will.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

This poor boy. I hope all turns out well for him. Thanks to all who are helping.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I just emld. Samantha*

I just saw this on Facebook and emld. Samantha and asked if she looked on Craigslist to see if someone posted him as lost and asked her if she contacted the Golden Ret. Rescues.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I just saw this on Facebook and emld. Samantha and asked if she looked on Craigslist to see if someone posted him as lost and asked her if she contacted the Golden Ret. Rescues.


Who is Samantha? Deena is the woman with the dog. I think carolinamom has already advised Deena about what she needs to do. There's really no reason why another person needs to be doing what the person who has the dog is already doing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

I saw on Facebook to contact samantha and then on Craigslist it said to contact Doreen Howe.
FOUND GOLDEN RETRIEVER
Sorry, was just trying to help.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Fostermom
> 
> I saw on Facebook to contact samantha and then on Craigslist it said to contact Doreen Howe.
> FOUND GOLDEN RETRIEVER
> Sorry, was just trying to help.


 
DOREEN HOWE is the lady who had the dog wonder into her yard. She has put an ad on Craigslist as I instructed her to do along with having him scanned for a chip, contact the local AC, put ads in her local paper, post on PF and other LOST/FOUND sites.

I contacted FHGRR and MIDLANDS this morning, have been in contact with Doreen via email several times this a.m. 

HAVE NOT HEARD BACK FROM FHGRR OR MIDLANDS YET AND HAVE NOT RECEIVED AN UPDATE FROM DOREEN EITHER.

*EVERY ATTEMPT TO LOCATE THIS BOY'S OWNER(S) MUST BE MADE BEFORE ONE OF THE GR RESCUES CAN TAKE HIM INTO RESCUE LEGALLY............*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Fostermom
> 
> I saw on Facebook to contact samantha and then on Craigslist it said to contact Doreen Howe.
> FOUND GOLDEN RETRIEVER
> Sorry, was just trying to help.


It's great that you want to help! You might want to check to make sure that there isn't more information though or at least correct information first just to make sure the right people are being contacted. Or to be sure that we don't overwhelm people by emailing them with the same information over and over.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

How would I be able to check to see if there was more information?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Fostermom
> 
> How would I be able to check to see if there was more information?


You could probably either email me or carolinamom. If it's NC or SC, chances are that one of us has been contacted. Carolinamom is really good about following up on dogs and providing information to people who have found dogs or who need rescue contact information.

Again, it's great that you are trying to help! We do appreciate it. It's just that like the game "telephone", by the time it's made it to the third or fourth person, information gets miscommunicated many times.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

I had no idea that the NC and SC rescues had been contacted until CarolinaMom posted late yesterday.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> I had no idea that the NC and SC rescues had been contacted until CarolinaMom posted late yesterday.


KAREN, I posted the fact that the Golden Rescues were being contacted when I originally posted Scooter's info. 

Read the original post at the beginning of Scooter's Thread.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina Mom*

Carolina Mom

Sorry. I see that you emld. the rescues but wasn't sure if there was a response.'
Fostermom and CarolinaMom:I apologize for any inconvenience or confusion I might have caused, but I have to do what I think is right for the animals.
I've seen too many put to sleep, because someone else thought that the rescues had been contacted.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> Sorry.


*NO PROBLEM KAREN,* I just wanted to let you know that all the info I received about Scooter was previously posted.

I have not gotten any replies or updates yet, I will post them if I hear anything. 

Doreen Howe said she would let me know what happens, whether he is reunited with his owners or if one of the GR Rescues takes him. So far I have not heard back from the ICs with FHGRR or Midlands.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sandy*

Sandy

I just sent you an email


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Carolina Mom
> 
> Sorry. I see that you emld. the rescues but wasn't sure if there was a response.'
> Fostermom and CarolinaMom:I apologize for any inconvenience or confusion I might have caused, but I have to do what I think is right for the animals.
> I've seen too many put to sleep, because someone else thought that the rescues had been contacted.


*When the Rescue groups and their Intake Coordinators receive Multiple Emails about the same dog, most of the time the emails get deleted without being read- a dog can be very easily overlooked. *

*That's why it is best not to have NUMEROUS EMAILS sent to groups by different people about the same dog. *

*I help with Intakes for CFGRR , I know how frustrating and irritaing it is to receive Multiple emails about the same dog.*


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> *When the Rescue groups and their Intake Coordinators receive Multiple Emails about the same dog, most of the time the emails get deleted without being read- a dog can be very easily overlooked. *
> 
> *That's why it is best not to have NUMEROUS EMAILS sent to groups by different people about the same dog. *
> 
> *I help with Intakes for CFGRR , I know how frustrating and irritaing it is to receive Multiple emails about the same dog.*


I've also been told numerous times by rescues that they had not been notified yet about a dog I emailed to them. So I never assume someone has already and run the risk of a dog being lost.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> I've also been told numerous times by rescues that they had not been notified yet about a dog I emailed to them. So I never assume someone has already and run the risk of a dog being lost.


I'm sure it does happen often. All I'm saying is it's not necessary to send Multiple emails about the same dog by numerous people. Don't overwhelm the Rescue Groups with info on the same dog. 

Most of the NC Groups have people that assist with Intakes such as myslef for CFGRR. I daily check the ads, shelter listings. I have contacted Rescue Groups myself and have been told several times that they were already aware of the dog(s) because they have their volunteers and Intake people checking ads and shelter listings too. 

*I am not exagerrating when I say this, CFGRR sometimes receives 25-30 emails in their mail account for the same dog and that number does not include the emails I get or our Intake Coordinator gets, in our personal emails about the same dog. *

I also answer CFGRR email account for them daily.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sure it does happen often. All I'm saying is it's not necessary to send Multiple emails about the same dog by numerous people. Don't overwhelm the Rescue Groups with info on the same dog.
> 
> Most of the NC Groups have people that assist with Intakes such as myslef for CFGRR. I daily check the ads, shelter listings. I have contacted Rescue Groups myself and have been told several times that they were already aware of the dog(s) because they have their volunteers and Intake people checking ads and shelter listings too.
> 
> ...


I know the rescues may get the same dog multiple times, but if individual people are sending the message they are not aware of other people having already done so. How would any particular individual know others had sent it already?

Certainly if I'm aware someone has sent the dog to the rescue groups, I don't send it as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Happy ending-scooter is safe*

*GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!*

*I got an email from Doreen Howe-Scooter has been taken into Rescue by FOOTHILLS GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE, he is at their Vet Clinic. *

*He has a very long road ahead of him, he is HW+, infectious sores on his face and hind legs, his teeth are in bad shape, his estimated age is between 7 & 8.*

*She said he is a fighter, but will come through this and be a wonderful Senior for someone to Love.*

*GOOD LUCK SCOOTER & THANK YOU FHGRR for coming through for this wonderful boy so he can have a great life.*


----------



## xSLZx (Jul 25, 2010)

Wonderful news!!


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

However he got to where he is - YEA!!! I am sure its a fine line for those wonderful caring few that want to help homeless and needy goldens by letting the rescues know and the rescues getting flooded by requests to help one specific dog.

Its a tough ptoblem. This forum is a great clearing house for info on goldens, but I am sure we'd all agree too many emails is a small price for making sure a dog is saved. Maybe the solution is for the people who want to help to volunteer to help handle email, etc for rescues? That can be done remotely and after screening emails to combine and weed out duplicates send them on to a seperate email address for the intake coordinator for a rescue.

Just a thought....................


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Scooter*

Doreen Howe, the lady that had taken Scooter in when he was lost, and cared for him until she took him to the Foothills Golden Ret. Rescue vet, wanted to thank all of the Golden Retriever people!!!

Here is her email:

I have to somehow reach out to many people with an update on Scooter. Ok first that baby was a horrible transport (giggles). He was so unsettled it was not funny. But we made it there. He weighed in at 47 lbs. He is HW+ as I thought he would be. The doctor said he had age on him between 7-8 yrs old. His teeth are grinded down so bad from eating "junk". They did a fecal which I never got the results but was sure that would come positive for worms. His face with the sore on it was infected, when he pulled off the scab the sore went almost through to his inside check. Doc said that was a traumatic wound (not sure what from). He said the old boy was just in bad shape, and they were going to get him on antibiotics, clean him up and start getting him use to "food". They were going to wait on HW treatment because of his condition. He was in good spirits though, this boy was sweet and loving. He will be spending many days at the vet's office to get him back to a better weight, that will take time. He is going to live, but has a rough road ahead of him. He will be missed here at the house but is on the road to recovery and a new life. I thank you for your kindness and love shown to SCOOTER (that is his official name lol). I am happy he is getting medical treatment that he deserved. 

Thank You so much xoxo

Doreen

Here are more pictures of Scooter!!

*GOD BLESS FOOTHILLS GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE FOR GIVING SCOOTER A SOFT PLACE TO FALL!!!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*IF anyone is interested in making a donation to FOOTHILLS GOLDEN RETRIEVER RESCUE to help with Scooter's Vet Care expenses, I'm sure FHGRR would really appreciate it as I have a feeling they are going to be very extensive! I am NOT POSTING THIS PER THEIR REQUEST BY THE WAY. *
*I just know from several of the Intakes CFGRR has had recently that the Vet bills were in excess of $5,000, felt FHGRR would probably really appreciate it.* *It's been hard on the Rescue Groups with the number of Goldens we all have taken in this year, so many Seniors and so many with extensive Vet Care expenses. *

*Here is info for FHGRR if you would like to make a donation, be sure to mark it for SCOOTER. You can make a donation in honor or rememberance of someone or your beloved pet too.*


*Website link:*
*About FHGRR Goldens*

*They have a PAYPAL Link provided for their WHITE FACE FUND or you can mail a check directly to FHGRR @:*

*If you prefer, you may send a check or money order to:*

*FHGRR, Inc.*
*P.O. Box 9077*
*Greenville, SC 29604*


----------



## GabeBabe (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello,

I wanted to let you know that I saw Scooter yesterday. I had not seen these photographs before, so I'm glad I now have. I saw Scooter at the 10th annual Golden Retriever meeting/reunion of the Foothills GR Rescue. We met at Paris Mountain. 

Scooter looked better when I saw him than these photographs demonstrate. He is still smallish but had put on weight so that his hip bones and rib bones do not show any more and the gaunt face has filled out with no more wound. His fur was washed clean and shinny. 

He is presently in the process of heartworm treatment and since he has to be kept calm he was in an observation station per se. He was in a huge metal crate at the back and opened end of a SUV so that he had complete view of the parking lot. 
People were visiting him and he had much to say. The parking lot for some reason was the 'hang out' spot for much of the day. People hanging out, dogs socializing, chairs and talking. He saw it all, and spoke to anyone near. 

We went up and visited briefly but with my excited puppy, I didn't want to get him worked up. He looked good. Still has the rock star tuft of hair on top of his head, with the same gentle eyes. 

The weather was great and he got much entertainment and fresh air from his vantage point.

Not sure if photos were taken - as there were many taken, if so, I'll forward when they are posted on our website.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope you do get some new pictures of him. he sounds like he is really doing so much better.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Great news. After all the bickering, the most important thing is that Scooter is in rescue and getting his medical issues treated. Have a great life, Scooter!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

GabeBabe-Thank you so much for this wonderful update on Scooter. I'm glad to hear he is making progress and looking forward to seeing pictures of him as well as a Happy Ending for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GabeBabe*

GabeBabe

Thank you for the update on Scooter and please post pics when you get a chance!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is Scooter's bio from FHGRR- 







Scooter






 
Scooter is approximately 7-8 years of age, he is currently undergoing heart worm treatment and doing well. He's good with other dogs & cats and settling in at his foster home, we will update as he settles in.


----------

